# Is this the next big Nor'easter?



## Abubob (Jan 1, 2013)

A thaw first followed by this? I hope so.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 1, 2013)

Considering things will be pretty dead storm-wise til then, we'll all be hyper-focused on anything that comes our way then.  The upper level trough may be set a bit too far west for this to materialize for all-snow.  Could be more of a mixing event.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Josh is saying.rai* from Mad River blog on December.10 no best to do your.skiing and or. snowboarding in the next several days, and be ready warm spring.snow.


----------



## Edd (Jan 3, 2013)

December 10??

On a side note Bretton Woods is showing -20 degrees now. Colder than anything I've found in ME or VT strangely.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2013)

Edd said:


> December 10??
> 
> On a side note Bretton Woods is showing -20 degrees now. Colder than anything I've found in ME or VT strangely.


After the 10 th. http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/:x


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 3, 2013)

Edd said:


> On a side note Bretton Woods is showing -20 degrees now. Colder than anything I've found in ME or VT strangely.



I saw something this morning that said Mt. Washington is warmer than 75% of Maine.


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 3, 2013)

It is friggin cold in Maine this morning. -6 when I left the house this morning, and was -8 yesterday morning. I am sure there are spots up north 20-30 below.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 3, 2013)

R@;n on the 10th and snow on the 13th? I'm not buying that it'll be all snow on the 13th either. Skiing what I can this weekend and putting plans on hold until end of January or February.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2013)

Abubob said:


> R@;n on the 10th and snow on the 13th? I'm not buying that it'll be all snow on the 13th either. Skiing what I can this weekend and putting plans on hold until end of January or February.
> 
> View attachment 7190View attachment 7191



I agree get out now while it is good that is what I have been doing even.


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2013)

Tim Kelly is with you on this one. " Warm up, then a cool down breeds some big storms.  It has to stop snowing sometime, but not before this weekend. All snow  systems go! January thaw is on the horizon, but so is the next cold  & 'mega-storm' hype. Sometimes we cut through the hype, sometimes we  generate it."

[video]https://s3.amazonaws.com/skitheeast/sd_1668956231.1006195004.mp4[/video]

powder on Monday.  hmmm maybe a sick day coming....


----------



## Abubob (Jan 8, 2013)

Someone please explain this set-up. It does NOT look good. Heavy r@;n followed quickly by heavy snow and WICKED COLD.

What I'd like to know is: How this long train of precip develops over Georgia; sits there and grows; sucking energy and moisture from the Gulf: for two days!? before moving over the Northeast? Why does it stall there?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.upstatesnow.com/rich-lupias-weather These guys think lots of snow coming after warm up.


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2013)

Go ask these guys
http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index.php/forum/9-new-england/

The good news in all of this is that we will have a great base to build on.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 8, 2013)

Abubob said:


> What I'd like to know is: How this long train of precip develops over Georgia; sits there and grows; sucking energy and moisture from the Gulf: for two days!? before moving over the Northeast? Why does it stall there?



A blocking pattern way out west holds things up.  An Omega block sets up over the Eastern Pacific--high pressure ridging flanked by low pressure on both sides.  Upstream features can hold the Midwest trough back--that's why it's slow to progress.  Things should start moving late next week/weekend to let that cold air drain into us eventually.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> A blocking pattern way out west holds things up. An Omega block sets up over the Eastern Pacific--high pressure ridging flanked by low pressure on both sides. Upstream features can hold the Midwest trough back--that's why it's slow to progress. Things should start moving late next week/weekend to let that cold air drain into us eventually.



That's the word/scenario that concerns me a bit   I just hope that as the BIG mass of cold air up over Northern Canada now moves South and East that the blocking action breaks down enough to let it get in here BEFORE it has a chances to moderate significantly.  While I don't really want to see a flash freeze, if the cold air isn't allowed by the block to get in here in somewhat of a timely fashion, the moderating effects that could very well occur wouldn't exactly be great either when it comes to both future snow events and sustained snowmaking recovery efforts for all Eastern ski areas


----------

